# Help! Amazon Bideli stopped working!



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

I've a problem with my Amazon Bideli which has worked fine since I got it from Bella Barista a few months ago.

I was roasting my third 1Kg when it tripped both the consumer unit which feeds it and the main consumer unit. There is power going into the machine but nothing comes on. Everything looks ok, no obvious faults inside the unit.

Anyone with any ideas? I'm pretty desperate as I need to roast around 15 kilos tomorrow!

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You've checked the fuse in the plug?

@DavecUK might be able to help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Do the consumer units that feed it have RCDs in them. Was it the RCDs that tripped or are they individual RCBOs.

Do they continue to trip when you switch it on. This is the start of lots of questions, as there is not a lot of information to go on.


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'll have to to check if they are RCBO's or RCD's in the morning, but the machine, the nearest consumer unit and main consumer unit, all three tripped.

After I reset them all, it tripped all three again after about five muniutes at 3kw, I then restarted it, let it run for around 30 mins, then nervously roasted two further batches successfully with some of the roast at 3kw. Water spray in one hand and fire extinguisher in the other.......

I've got an electrician coming tomorrow, hopefully to rewire where the Amazon gets it power from, so that should eliminate dodgy wiring between the roaster and the main unit.

Many Thanks,


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

So more info coming now....which contradicts as well as adds significantly to the information before.



> I've a problem with my Amazon Bideli which has worked fine since I got it from Bella Barista a few months ago.
> 
> I was roasting my third 1Kg when it tripped both the consumer unit which feeds it and the main consumer unit. There is power going into the machine but nothing comes on. Everything looks ok, no obvious faults inside the unit.
> 
> Anyone with any ideas? I'm pretty desperate as I need to roast around 15 kilos tomorrow! Any help would be much appreciated!


1. when you reset everything there is power going to the machine and it does actually come on (because you did say nothing came on). It tripped in addition to the 2 consumer units the RCD on the roaster itself?

2. It's drawing 3KW which is a lot and not the usual 2.5 or 2.6 kW (the most I have heard of is 2.7kW)?

3. It takes a few minutes to trip, it doesn't trip straight away, because this eliminates a dead short on the main switch of the roaster and would more than likely indicate a heating element fault or too much resistance in the wiring the roaster plugs into. It could even be the roasters RCD on the cable is dodgy?

Just confirm the 3 points as well as the RCBO/RCD situation.

Do you have a multimeter and know how to use it?

Does it trip the RCD/RCBO (or are they circuit breakers) if the heating element is not switched on

What's the voltage drop you get when you switch the Amazon on (on your power measuring plug)

Is the roaster in a separate building from the house, how is it exactly wired from your house to it's location?

Show the questions to your electrician....He might be able to test the roaster for a short to earth from the heating element if he has the right kit with him. If your circuit already uses an RCD, then the roasters own might be faulty, he can cut the lead shorter and wire it to the plug without the built in RCD on the lead.

As you can see lots of questions.....it's possibly heating element, but usually the pattern is fail, then fail faster then faster then instantly....With the information I have at the moment though it's all guesses because all I know is what you have posted and it aint much.


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi @DavecUK,

1, when I first posted, I hadn't seen the RCD trip, hidden behind the MCB switch, when I reset the RCD, power was restored. Yes, it tripped two consumer units as well as it's own RCD, an SQO 120EB6 B20 MCB and a CPBR 321 B32 0.03A

2 The Bideli has a 32A Plug, power goes up to 4Kw

3. First trip was around an hour from first swithed on, second was around 10/15 minutes after being switched on. Since then it ran for around an hour last night, (2 roasts) and been on for about an hour this morning, (one roast) so working fine for the last 2 hours of operation. Including some time at 4kw, but usually I only go up to around 3kw.

I have a multimeter, but not sure how to use it!

The heating element was on both times it tripped.

I can't measure the power on the 32A supply(?) I'm afraid.

Roaster is in a saperate building, some modern (4 years ago) wiring, some old.

Many thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jesus when you kept calling it Bideli an Amazon 1kg from Bella Barista. I and every one else would have assumed you had a Dalian. I don't know what you have. Ignore what I have said and good luck with it.


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

No, it's a Bideli, not a Dalian.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Didn't even know BB sold those


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

I think they had one to try, but decided to concentrate on the Dalian. I like it though. Four hours faultlessly, so far, this morning.....


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

As far as I'm aware Bideli manufactures all of these - Dalian are a reseller - main dealer for Bideli, they don't actually make anything. The Dalian Amazon from BB is a UK specific model - which Dave has had some involvement in refining.

Bideli also sell another 1kg electric version which has more power and different airflow configuration, which is what I imagine you have WEJ..


----------

